# No "stop" button?



## big0mike (Oct 27, 2015)

Am I nuts?

I've only had it hooked up a couple days and went to watch a taped show. I'd already seen it so I look at the remote for stop so I can delete it and there's not stop button. Haven't tried stop on my Harmony yet. It was charging just now so I'll find out if it works.

How the hell do you stop a program that's playing?

Mike


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

big0mike said:


> Am I nuts?
> 
> I've only had it hooked up a couple days and went to watch a taped show. I'd already seen it so I look at the remote for stop so I can delete it and there's not stop button. Haven't tried stop on my Harmony yet. It was charging just now so I'll find out if it works.
> 
> ...


Pause, then hit left to exit


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

big0mike said:


> Am I nuts?
> 
> I've only had it hooked up a couple days and went to watch a *taped* show. I'd already seen it so I look at the remote for stop so I can delete it and there's not stop button. Haven't tried stop on my Harmony yet. It was charging just now so I'll find out if it works.
> 
> ...


Some keys that will stop playback and go to various places:


Pause
Left Arrow
TiVo
Live TV
Guide
Back
List
Exit
Standby
The last three you probably won't find on your TiVo remote but the Harmony database may have them, depending upon which model of TiVo you identify to the Harmony setup program.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

OP- what would be different on a tivo between stop and pause? None. 

That is a relic of tapes which are clearly not in play here... except folks do lapse into saying they "taped" a show once in a while.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a code for Stop. There were a few models of TiVos back in the day with built in DVD players and they had a stop button. The code for that button still works on existing TiVos if you have a Harmony or similar.

Edit: On the Roamio/Bolt it seems the Back button does essentially the same thing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> OP- what would be different on a tivo between stop and pause? None.


Quite a bit of difference between "Stop" and "Pause," since Pause would just pause playback and you'd be staring at the paused video. That said, using Pause on the TiVo is a good way to (hopefully) ensure that the TiVo notes your playback position, so some people prefer hitting Pause before using one of Left Arrow, Back, TiVo (or other button) to exit video playback.

"Stop" is more akin to using Back or Left Arrow on a TiVo, ending playback and returning the viewer to the show's detail page, from which the show could be deleted.

Personally, I'd like to see the Stop command result in the same behavior one sees when using the Left Arrow or Back button near the end of a recording, where the TiVo pops-up the "Delete this recording?" dialog.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

With TiVo you need a bit of a different mindset. Since the hard disc inside TiVo is always spinning there is no need to stop anything. You are not causing any additional wear or anything. So all you need do is get out of the program. As others have pointed out, there are many ways to do this depending on what you want to do. To go back and delete the left arrow is probably the easiest.

Also, please note: This is probably not the best place to ask, "Am I nuts?"


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

When I first started using Tivo back in 2008 or so, it drove me crazy looking for a way to stop watching a recording in the middle. And I certainly wasn't the only one. Clearly, Tivo should have dealt with this in the UI or a Quick Start manual or whatever. As evidenced here, it's still an issue for new users.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

opus472 said:


> When I first started using Tivo back in 2008 or so, it drove me crazy looking for a way to stop watching a recording in the middle. And I certainly wasn't the only one. Clearly, Tivo should have dealt with this in the UI or a Quick Start manual or whatever. As evidenced here, it's still an issue for new users.


FWIW, DirecTV remotes haven't had a STOP button in years (if ever).

While it may cause a question from new users, once they learn how a DVR really works, it becomes a non-issue.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

astrohip said:


> FWIW, DirecTV remotes haven't had a STOP button in years (if ever).


I had DirecTV for 8 years. They had STOP all that time and since their very first DVR. It was only most recent generation of hardware that lost the stop button. That remote is almost universally hated (for more than just the missing STOP). People go out of their way to get an older remote.

I'm one who still finds STOP quite useful. If I want to Pause, I press Pause. If I want to STOP, I press STOP, and I can since I added it back to my remote.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, my dtv remotes all have stop buttons. tivo calls it "live tv"...


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree about the STOP button. I often find my Bolt taking up a tuner for live TV even though no one is watching it, taking an available tuner away from use by a Mini.

I'm not 100% sure how to free up that tuner. I find that by hitting the TIVO button live TV moves to the upper-right corner of the screen. If I then hit the SLOW button (I think that's what it's called, the one right below PAUSE) then live TV disappears. However, I'm not 100% sure if that frees up the tuner. The Mini still doesn't find an available tuner, at least not right away.

Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> I agree about the STOP button. I often find my Bolt taking up a tuner for live TV even though no one is watching it, taking an available tuner away from use by a Mini.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure how to free up that tuner. I find that by hitting the TIVO button live TV moves to the upper-right corner of the screen. If I then hit the SLOW button (I think that's what it's called, the one right below PAUSE) then live TV disappears. However, I'm not 100% sure if that frees up the tuner. The Mini still doesn't find an available tuner, at least not right away.
> 
> Can anyone offer any suggestions?


One tuner is always reserved for the host box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> One tuner is always reserved for the host box.


Good tip.

Curiously, I started 3 recordings on my Roamio OTA from my Mini's Guide, and then *was* able to tune a 4th program, LIVE, on the Mini.

However, after putting the Mini back at TiVo Central and then hopping over to the Roamio OTA and viewing a LIVE feed, there, I then received the "tuners in use" message when trying to view Live TV on the Mini. And I still couldn't access Live TV on the Mini, even after the OTA was put into Standby.

So there was either a glitch that I was ever allowed to access a tuner when 3 programs were already recording, or there's a bug in that the last DVR tuner isn't available even after the DVR is put into Standby.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, my dtv remotes all have stop buttons. tivo calls it "live tv"...


I don't want Live TV. Stop means stop, not start playing something else I don't want to watch. Pause keeps showing the last frame of what I no longer want to watch. Back is the closest thing to Stop, but if you aren't close to the end, it just keeps playing. I don't want any of those, I want Stop.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mdavej said:


> I don't want Live TV. Stop means stop, not start playing something else I don't want to watch. Pause keeps showing the last frame of what I no longer want to watch. Back is the closest thing to Stop, but if you aren't close to the end, it just keeps playing. I don't want any of those, I want Stop.


Get rid of the preview window and when you hit the back button you won't have that issue.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

mdavej said:


> I don't want Live TV. Stop means stop, not start playing something else I don't want to watch. Pause keeps showing the last frame of what I no longer want to watch. Back is the closest thing to Stop, but if you aren't close to the end, it just keeps playing. I don't want any of those, I want Stop.


What would you like Stop to do? Should it Stop all buffering of all tuners and Stop all recordings and Stop all future dowloads of guide information?

Seems like we need "Stop" and "Full Stop" and "Stop Everything Damnit!" buttons...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

snerd said:


> What would you like Stop to do? Should it Stop all buffering of all tuners and Stop all recordings and Stop all future dowloads of guide information?
> 
> Seems like we need "Stop" and "Full Stop" and "Stop Everything Damnit!" buttons...


That was going to be my question as well. For me, the TiVo button is what I use if I'm not going to Live TV.

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Get rid of the preview window and when you hit the back button you won't have that issue.


I like the preview window and I don't want to press more buttons. Stop works fine.



snerd said:


> What would you like Stop to do? Should it Stop all buffering of all tuners and Stop all recordings and Stop all future dowloads of guide information?
> 
> Seems like we need "Stop" and "Full Stop" and "Stop Everything Damnit!" buttons...


Nope. Just Stop like every other playback device I've ever used. Image goes away, nothing else.



HerronScott said:


> That was going to be my question as well. For me, the TiVo button is what I use if I'm not going to Live TV.
> 
> Scott


Tivo button is ok, but doesn't stop.

Doesn't matter. I've got what I want.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Tivo button is ok, but doesn't stop.
> 
> Doesn't matter. I've got what I want.


Not sure what you mean it doesn't stop? It stops playing the show you are watching and puts you back to TiVo Central. If there were a dedicated Stop button that's what I would expect it to do since if I'm stopping watching a show I'm moving on to do some other activity.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Not sure what you mean it doesn't stop? It stops playing the show you are watching and puts you back to TiVo Central. If there were a dedicated Stop button that's what I would expect it to do since if I'm stopping watching a show I'm moving on to do some other activity.


Typically, 'STOP' would have ended video playback and returned you to the menu dialog from which you initiated playback. With the advent of the DVR, you might also have been prompted to delete or keep the recording, if applicable.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Typically, 'STOP' would have ended video playback and returned you to the menu dialog from which you initiated playback. With the advent of the DVR, you might also have been prompted to delete or keep the recording, if applicable.


I guess after over 14 years of using a TiVo, I've obviously been brainwashed. 

Scott


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Typically, 'STOP' would have ended video playback and returned you to the menu dialog from which you initiated playback. With the advent of the DVR, you might also have been prompted to delete or keep the recording, if applicable.


Isn't that exactly what left does?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mdavej said:


> I don't want Live TV. Stop means stop, not start playing something else I don't want to watch. Pause keeps showing the last frame of what I no longer want to watch. Back is the closest thing to Stop, but if you aren't close to the end, it just keeps playing. I don't want any of those, I want Stop.


what do you prefer your tivo to display once you press stop?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Isn't that exactly what left does?


"Exactly"? No.

GOTO:ost#6


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> "Exactly"? No.
> 
> GOTO:ost#6


You'll have to spell it out for me. The way I read the post you linked, that is exactly what Left does do, and exactly what you say you want a stop button to do...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> You'll have to spell it out for me. The way I read the post you linked, that is exactly what Left does do, and exactly what you say you want a stop button to do...


Pretty much spelled-out in that post:


krkaufman said:


> Personally, I'd like to see the Stop command result in the same behavior one sees when using the Left Arrow or Back button *near the end of a recording*, where the TiVo pops-up the "Delete this recording?" dialog.


What happens when you use the Left Arrow or Back when you're only part of the way through a program (that is, not "near the end of a recording")?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep. If it worked like it does at the end, then I agree it's as good as stop. But it doesn't.

EDIT: Maybe my TiVo software is different from everyone else's. If I start playing a recording and press left, back or TiVo, it just keeps playing. If those were the same as Stop, shouldn't it at least slow down or something?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> What happens when you use the Left Arrow or Back when you're only part of the way through a program (that is, not "near the end of a recording")?


I see the difference now (See, I told you you'd have to show it to me  ). Assuming you only watched half a show and pressed left, you want it to ask if you want to delete the program, as it would if you were in the last 5 minutes. Which never occurred to me, because if I stop watching in the middle of a program, my answer would always be no, and I'd be annoyed if it asked.

If a show is so bad I stop watching in the middle, I'm content to delete it manually with extreme prejudice with the clear button after the fact.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> I see the difference now (See, I told you you'd have to show it to me  ). Assuming you only watched half a show and pressed left, you want it to ask if you want to delete the program, as it would if you were in the last 5 minutes. Which never occurred to me, because if I stop watching in the middle of a program, my answer would always be no, and I'd be annoyed if it asked.
> 
> If a show is so bad I stop watching in the middle, I'm content to delete it manually with extreme prejudice with the clear button after the fact.


Oll korrect. I'm pretty much OK with how the current Roamio remotes work; this is just how I would expect a 'Stop' command to differentiate itself from the Back, Left Arrow buttons. It'd only be useful for those with programmable universal remotes, given that absence of a Stop button on current TiVo remotes.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Oll korrect. I'm pretty much OK with how the current Roamio remotes work; this is just how I would expect a 'Stop' command to differentiate itself from the Back, Left Arrow buttons. It'd only be useful for those with programmable universal remotes, given that absence of a Stop button on current TiVo remotes.


Given the similar (identical? redundant?) behavior between Left and the dedicated Back button when watching a recorded show, perhaps one of the two could be slightly tweaked.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So, in the end, stop and pause still do the same thing, the show stops progressing. Some would prefer that a Stop were to exist and perform some other function after pausing, like exiting the show. I cannot believe this thread has dragged on for want of yet another button or someone not wanting to push an existing button. Too Funny.

And I agree on the back button, I use it, but don't understand it from just the left arrow.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Pause and Stop don't do the same thing. If I press Stop, I don't see the show anymore. Let's say you and your wife are watching 50 Shades and your kids walk into the room. Is Pause the same as Stop then?

This thread won't die because we can't agree on the definition of Stop, not because alternatives don't exist.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> This thread won't die because we can't agree on the definition of Stop, not because alternatives don't exist.


^^^^^

But, most ironically, because people who don't care about having a "Stop" function being the driving force in the confusion.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Given the similar (identical? redundant?) behavior between Left and the dedicated Back button when watching a recorded show, perhaps one of the two could be slightly tweaked.


I'm totally OK with the TiVo remotes being left as-is. (Well, not entirely OK!) I expect they added the Back button as a more intuitive button for those new to TiVo, but mostly for streaming apps where the Right/Left Arrow TiVo paradigm doesn't exist -- with Select/Back being used, instead.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mdavej said:


> Pause and Stop don't do the same thing. If I press Stop, I don't see the show anymore. Let's say you and your wife are watching 50 Shades and your kids walk into the room. Is Pause the same as Stop then?
> 
> This thread won't die because we can't agree on the definition of Stop, not because alternatives don't exist.


Its because you have the video window turned on that it keeps playing in the window. If you turn off the video window, then it won't keep playing.

If you like the video window, then if you hit the supposed "stop" button, what do you envision would play in the window? Live tv? If so, then just hit live tv to exit from your show.

Btw, no matter what your default is for the video window (on or off, as set in settings), you can always turn it on or off from TiVo central with the "slow" button.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> Its because you have the video window turned on that it keeps playing in the window. If you turn off the video window, then it won't keep playing.
> 
> If you like the video window, then if you hit the supposed "stop" button, what do you envision would play in the window? Live tv? If so, then just hit live tv to exit from your show.
> 
> Btw, no matter what your default is for the video window (on or off, as set in settings), you can always turn it on or off from TiVo central with the "slow" button.


Start a recorded video or tune to Live TV . Click 'Pause'.

What does the 'Video Window' have to do with any of this? That's a completely different matter, though you're correct in that anyone concerned about Live TV content popping-up unsolicited should probably disable the feature.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Start a recorded video or tune to Live TV . Click 'Pause'.
> 
> What does the 'Video Window' have to do with any of this? That's a completely different matter, though you're correct in that anyone concerned about Live TV content popping-up unsolicited should probably disable the feature.


Provided you have the video window turned off, there are a number of buttons (TiVo button, live tv, back, left) that will allow *mdavej* to not see the show anymore.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> Provided you have the video window turned off, there are a number of buttons (TiVo button, live tv, back, left) that will allow *mdavej* to not see the show anymore.


I like the video window and don't want to turn it off. I already have a Stop function that works exactly as I want. My problem is already solved without denying myself the live video window that I find quite useful. I'm not interested in all these workarounds, inconsistencies or turning features off.

My main point is that nothing mentioned in this thread so far is the same as Stop. Some are close, but no cigar.

If you're happy using a half dozen other functions that sort of work like stop in some cases if you hide the video window, that's great. More power to you. I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Edit: On the Roamio/Bolt it seems the Back button does essentially the same thing.


I keep meaning and forgetting to add that BACK button to my Harmony (which does have the STOP button). For some absolutely inexplicable reason they changed the Amazon IV app UI to require it and to not respond to |<< which still works in the AIV app on Roamio. It drives me nuts when I can't go back a level in AIV and have to go back to the home menu instead.

If you want to use the new code because it has an appropriately labeled button on the new remote that's cool, but there's reason to stop responding to the old code when you're not using it for anything else. . I haven't even unwrapped the Bolt remote ;I left it in the box and put the box away.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mdavej said:


> ...
> My main point is that nothing mentioned in this thread so far is the same as Stop. Some are close, but no cigar....


Actually what this thread has pointed out is that there is no "defined" meaning for a "Stop" button on a DVR. TiVo could have a button called "Stop" and it might still not do what you want it to do. The bottom line is TiVo has not provided a one button option for a specific function that you want. You can contact TiVo and request it be added and you can find the combo of buttons that gets the closest possible to what you want.

You can also continue posting what you want on these forums if that makes you better, but that is about all it is going to do. What you are asking for/complaining about hasn't been a hot topic on these forums for the 10 years I have had TiVos and been reading and posting on these forums. So TiVo isn't likely to change their remote to provide what you want. I am guessing pretty much every one of us has something we would like changed or made to work differently and I can give you a 100% assurance that it is impossible to make a remote or UI that is going to make everyone completely happy.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> One tuner is always reserved for the host box.


Really? I'm pretty sure I've had 3 recordings going on a Bolt the other night, then a Mini was trying to watch live TV but couldn't. After fumbling with the Bolt a bit (trying to stop live TV, switching to a recording, etc.), I'm pretty sure I got the Mini to grab a tuner. Unless one of the recordings happened to stop while I was doing this, but I don't think so...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> Actually what this thread has pointed out is that there is no "defined" meaning for a "Stop" button on a DVR. TiVo could have a button called "Stop" and it might still not do what you want it to do. The bottom line is TiVo has not provided a one button option for a specific function that you want. You can contact TiVo and request it be added and you can find the combo of buttons that gets the closest possible to what you want.
> 
> You can also continue posting what you want on these forums if that makes you better, but that is about all it is going to do. What you are asking for/complaining about hasn't been a hot topic on these forums for the 10 years I have had TiVos and been reading and posting on these forums. So TiVo isn't likely to change their remote to provide what you want. I am guessing pretty much every one of us has something we would like changed or made to work differently and I can give you a 100% assurance that it is impossible to make a remote or UI that is going to make everyone completely happy.


I didn't start the thread, and I'm not complaining. While I don't like the fact that Tivo doesn't have a Stop command, I don't care if Tivo adds Stop back or not. I realize that they never will.

As I said before, I have a Stop command that works exactly as I want. I was only responding to posts that claimed there are already commands equivalent to Stop. There are no such commands. Doesn't bother me that there is no equivalent to Stop. It only bothers me that others claim that there is. If it makes you feel better to post that there is, keep posting. It's not going to stop me from refuting the claim. Like Tivo, there is no Stop button for my posts. If you don't want to read them, click back on your browser, it's just as good as Stop (not really).

Even though I have a Stop command on my universal remote that works exactly as Stop should, I don't even use it very often. I use the other commands mentioned in this thread (left, back, pause, live). But when I really want to Stop, I press Stop.

One last time, let's review all the alternatives to Stop. So select a new recording and start playing it. Now press left (keeps playing), back (keeps playing), Tivo (keeps playing), pause (pauses but does not disappear or present keep/delete option). None of those behave as Stop has ever behaved on any DVR, VCR, DVDR, CD, LD, BD, DVD, cassette tape, 8-track, reel-to-reel or any other playback device in history.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Even though I have a Stop command on my universal remote that works exactly as Stop should, I don't even use it very often. I use the other commands mentioned in this thread (left, back, pause, live). But when I really want to Stop, I press Stop.


What does your universal remote STOP button do? Can it be replicated using the TiVo remote (even using multiple keypresses)?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Kremlar said:


> What does your universal remote STOP button do? Can it be replicated using the TiVo remote (even using multiple keypresses)?


It stops playback and exits to Tivo central. I'll have to try it on live TV and see what happens. I've never used it there.

Yes, it's easy to replicate with multiple button presses. There are cases in which one button press works exactly as Stop on a DVR should work. Near the end of a program, you can just use left or back. Near the beginning, just press pause and clear. But with an actual Stop command, it's always one command that consistently works the same. It's also easier for other family members who can't remember all the alternatives or rules (different behavior depending on how much of the program has been played) to just press the familiar Stop and have to behave as they expect.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This is where the video window comes into play. With it off, hitting the Tivo button does EXACTLY what you are looking for.

For the kids coming in the room, OFF may work best.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> This is where the video window comes into play. With it off, hitting the Tivo button does EXACTLY what you are looking for.
> 
> For the kids coming in the room, OFF may work best.


I completely understand what you're saying. My example was hypothetical, my kids are grown, and 50 Shades is a terrible movie that I would never watch anyway, at least not in the living room  But guess what, the Tivo remote has no OFF either, so how is that better than Stop or pseudo-Stop? That's a whole other thread.

As I said before, I don't want to turn my video window off and on to simulate Stop. I have a Stop command that does exactly what I want without having to turn off the video window.

I really do appreciate all the suggestions. But I have no problem I'm trying to solve. My problem is already solved. Using the actual Stop command does what I want without any compromises and with a single button press that works every time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mdavej said:


> One last time, let's review all the alternatives to Stop. So select a new recording and start playing it. Now press left (keeps playing), back (keeps playing), Tivo (keeps playing), pause (pauses but does not disappear or present keep/delete option). None of those behave as Stop has ever behaved on any DVR, VCR, DVDR, CD, LD, BD, DVD, cassette tape, 8-track, reel-to-reel or any other playback device in history.


Two choices:

Leave the video window OFF all the time, as I do. Then the TIVO button does what you want.

Hit the "Live TV" button. Recording stops playing, you are on the most recent watched tuner. This is usually what I do to STOP watching a recording that I'm not ready to delete.

How do these not meet your needs?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

mdavej said:


> But guess what, the Tivo remote has no OFF either, so how is that better than Stop or pseudo-Stop? That's a whole other thread.


What Tivo remote do you have without an OFF?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> What Tivo remote do you have without an OFF?


I have all of these. Where is OFF (TV Power doesn't count)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> There are cases in which one button press works exactly as Stop on a DVR should work. Near the end of a program, you can just use left or back.


Which makes for another good case why the 'Stop' command can be handy, in providing a consistent user experience... when the program you're watching has sufficient post-padding that the typical "end of program" Back or Left Arrow action isn't triggered. And it doesn't take much padding if you're looking to exit the program before the final commercial break and subsequent previews of the next week's show.

And with the BOLT's only means of disabling Overlap Protection (show clipping) being to pad shows by 5+ minutes, the "end of program" action becomes increasingly less likely to trigger. (Now let the tangents arguing the merits of clipping commence!)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Two choices:
> 
> Leave the video window OFF all the time, as I do. Then the TIVO button does what you want.
> 
> ...


Third choice:

Use STOP as I have been doing all along.

Leaving the video window OFF does NOT meet my needs. I like the video window. I don't want to turn it off. I find it very useful for multi-tasking while browsing the guide or my recording list.

"Live TV" doesn't do what I want either. I don't want to have another program I'm not interested in taking up the whole screen and blaring away.

Everybody keeps trying to jump through hoops to come up with something equivalent to Stop. Such a thing does not exist. I'm fine with that. I'm not looking for alternatives. I don't like any of the alternatives. That's on me.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You are changing the rules. All remotes have off for the TV, which hides the picture from prying eyes, your primary point.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> astrohip said:
> 
> 
> > Hit the "Live TV" button. Recording stops playing, *you are on the most recent watched tuner. *
> ...


Especially if the program currently airing on the "most recent watched tuner" happens to be '50 Shades...'!



mdavej said:


> Everybody keeps trying to jump through hoops to come up with something equivalent to Stop. Such a thing does not exist. I'm fine with that. I'm not looking for alternatives. I don't like any of the alternatives. That's on me.


That's what I don't get. You're not *asking* for anything; you're just correctly pointing out that none of the buttons on the current model TiVo remotes perform what was traditionally the 'Stop' function -- a function that you're currently able to enjoy, on occasion, on your programmable remote, using a legacy 'Stop' command from the TiVo's past.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> You are changing the rules. All remotes have off for the TV, which hides the picture from prying eyes, your primary point.


By that logic, pulling the power strip's plug from the electrical outlet should also be an acceptable solution.

I'm pretty sure his primary point is that he likes having the 'Stop' command available on his programmable remote, and that no button on the current TiVo remotes performs an identical function -- but especially not 'Pause' or 'Live TV.' And he isn't asking for the TiVo remotes to be changed to do so.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

That begs the question--- which Tivo remote in the Harmony Database has the legacy "Stop" button?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Robbo1 said:


> That begs the question--- which Tivo remote in the Harmony Database has the legacy "Stop" button?


See this...


jrgtivo said:


> Also, two other Tips:
> 1) Add the humax tivo/DVD DRT800. This gets you the remote code for "Stop." I find that useful.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> You are changing the rules. All remotes have off for the TV, which hides the picture from prying eyes, your primary point.


Sorry, I thought you were equating the non-existent Tivo OFF button with STOP. While that hides the picture, the program just keeps playing, which is also not equivalent to STOP.

My example was to illustrate the difference between Pause and Stop, which many have said are the same thing. They aren't. In one case, my adorable, innocent children are scarred for life. If only Tivo had a STOP button, my precious babies wouldn't turn out to be perverted monsters. I guess Tivo just doesn't care about children.

To counter that, the suggestion is to hide the video window. I don't have to do that with STOP, so why should I have to do it with the Tivo remote's supposed equivalent command?

Finally, you suggest to just turn off the TV which doesn't even pause the program, much less stop it. So that's not equivalent to STOP either.

So I guess since OFF doesn't really STOP either, I should just unplug my Tivo.

... or, I could just press STOP.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Which makes for another good case why the 'Stop' command can be handy, in providing a consistent user experience... when the program you're watching has sufficient post-padding that the typical "end of program" Back or Left Arrow action isn't triggered. And it doesn't take much padding if you're looking to exit the program before the final commercial break and subsequent previews of the next week's show.


If your ultimate goal is to delete the program, then using a 'Stop" command would _*increase*_ the number of button pushes required under that scenario.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> If your ultimate goal is to delete the program, then using a 'Stop" command would _*increase*_ the number of button pushes required under that scenario.


I'll let you provide the examples proving that assertion.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I'll let you provide the examples proving that assertion.


'Stop' to TiVo Central, + TiVo button to My Shows (+ 'Select' to enter "My Shows" of other TiVo) (+ 'Select" to enter group), + 'Clear' to delete. Total 3 to 5

Vs.

'Left arrow' + 'Clear'. Total 2.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> 'Stop' to TiVo Central, + TiVo button to My Shows (+ 'Select' to enter "My Shows" of other TiVo) (+ 'Select" to enter group), + 'Clear' to delete. Total 3 to 5


Who's saying the 'Stop' command should take you all the way back to TiVo Central? But, yeah, I'd agree that that would be sub-optimal, if the 'Stop' button worked exactly like the 'TiVo' button already does.



> 'Left arrow' + 'Clear'. *Total 2*.


The above count is true only if playback was initiated from a show's episode listing page, not if the show was started from within an episode's details page. From within the episode details dialog, the viewer will be prompted to confirm the deletion. So 2 *or* 3 clicks; an inconsistent experience.

Of course, both of the above described methods fail to address one key aspect of the 'Stop' function... actually stopping the video playback immediately on the first button press, which makes the suggested counts moot.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

If only there were a Stop button for this thread...

I really regret opening this can of worms. You non-Stop guys win.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There is, the ignore function.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure I've had 3 recordings going on a Bolt the other night, then a Mini was trying to watch live TV but couldn't. After fumbling with the Bolt a bit (trying to stop live TV, switching to a recording, etc.), I'm pretty sure I got the Mini to grab a tuner. Unless one of the recordings happened to stop while I was doing this, but I don't think so...


If the host TiVo is on a tuner that is recording, then a tuner would be freed up for the mini in that situation.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> If the host TiVo is on a tuner that is recording, then a tuner would be freed up for the mini in that situation.


OK, that makes sense but it didn't seem to work at first... perhaps there's a certain amount of time I need to wait. Will test more the next time it happens.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Who's saying the 'Stop' command should take you all the way back to TiVo Central? But, yeah, I'd agree that that would be sub-optimal, if the 'Stop' button worked exactly like the 'TiVo' button already does.


It astonishes me that Tivo users, who are generally smarter than the average population, have no clue what to do with a stop button or how it should work or why one is needed.

The missing stop button is a problem. My FIOS DVR and old DirecTV DVR have stop buttons. The black square is the universal symbol for stop. Not left arrow. There is no indication just by looking at the remote how to stop a program from playing back. Every new user who attempts to use my Tivo remote always has to ask me "now what?" when they finish watching a recording.

The stop button usually works like Tivo's left arrow with the other DVRs I have had. It takes you to the menu of the show you were watching with the options resume play, delete, play from start, etc.

If you are recording the show you are watching, pressing the stop button pops-up a window asking you if you want to stop recording the show.

I don't know why Tivo and DirecTV hate the stop button so much. It makes the remote unintuitive.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Third choice:
> 
> Use STOP as I have been doing all along.
> 
> ...


So you WANT to keep the video window in tivo central but you want tivo to go to tivo central without showing what you were last watching in the video window. This seems contradictory. What is it you want in the video window if not what you were last playing?

The Tivo button goes directly to the tivo central menu, no matter what you are playing and shows what you were last playing in the video window. You either want the window or you don't. The tivo button still does what you are asking. A STOP button would function no different. Hence why its not needed.

This was hashed out 10 years ago when the Tivo UI was still a new thing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> So you WANT to keep the video window in tivo central *but you want tivo to go to tivo central* without showing what you were last watching in the video window.


Lather, rinse, repeat...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10709691#post10709691



> This seems contradictory.


Probably because the requirement is fictional.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What amazes me is people who think that what is a minor annoyance if any at all for almost all users is a major problem justifying the allocation of resources to "fix" it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> So you WANT to keep the video window in tivo central but you want tivo to go to tivo central without showing what you were last watching in the video window. This seems contradictory. What is it you want in the video window if not what you were last playing?
> 
> The Tivo button goes directly to the tivo central menu, no matter what you are playing and shows what you were last playing in the video window. You either want the window or you don't. The tivo button still does what you are asking. A STOP button would function no different. Hence why its not needed.
> 
> This was hashed out 10 years ago when the Tivo UI was still a new thing.


If I turn off the video window. It's off for everything, including live tv and for recordings I don't want to stop. I don't want to turn the video window on and off just to get my desired Stop behavior and to keep the window up when watching live or a recording I want to keep playing.

For the millionth time, with the video window visible, start playback on a new recording and press the Tivo button. IT DOESN'T STOP AT ALL. IT KEEPS PLAYING. That isn't what any sentient being in any universe would expect Stop to do. Stop would actually stop playing.

You don't think Stop is needed. I get it. I still find it quite useful. Since there is no equivalent function on a Tivo I'll keep using Stop on my universal remote.

So once again, you've tried to convince me that some other button is equivalent to Stop. But as before, that isn't the case. How many more times do we have to go through this? Why is this so important to you? No matter what you do or say, I'm going to continue using Stop as I wish.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> What amazes me is people who think that what is a minor annoyance if any at all for almost all users is a major problem justifying the allocation of resources to "fix" it.


You are arguing with a figment of your imagination. I've said many times in this thread that I don't care. I'm not asking for it to be fixed. I don't want it to be fixed. I don't want Tivo to even think about fixing it.

I do think it's stupid not to have a Stop button. And I don't like the fact that there is no Stop button. That falls under minor annoyance for me. I completely understand Tivo's logic. And I agree that the alternatives work very well. The only point on which the other posters and I disagree is that any of the alternatives to Stop are equivalent to Stop. None of them are equivalent to Stop. And this is just a tiny nitpick not worth arguing about. Yet everyone is on a mission to make me not use Stop. That's never going to happen. My Stop button does exactly what I want, and I'm not going to change it.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

The closest thing to STOP on the TiVo remote is the Live TV button - at least for anyone who's used to using a VCR and the DVRs that were patterned after them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't use the little preview window, so I assume what you guys want is a button that takes you back to the menus and stops playing the show? 

I don't think there is any button on the remote that does that. Maybe the Stop button on the old DVD TiVos would work, if you have a Harmony or similar that you can program it in to.

Personally I find it easier to just disable the little window as it cause more problems then it's worth.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> You are arguing with a figment of your imagination. I've said many times in this thread that I don't care. I'm not asking for it to be fixed. I don't want it to be fixed. I don't want Tivo to even think about fixing it.


BobCamp1 is a figment of my imagination?



mdavej said:


> I do think it's stupid not to have a Stop button. And I don't like the fact that there is no Stop button. That falls under minor annoyance for me. I completely understand Tivo's logic. And I agree that the alternatives work very well. The only point on which the other posters and I disagree is that any of the alternatives to Stop are equivalent to Stop. None of them are equivalent to Stop. And this is just a tiny nitpick not worth arguing about. Yet everyone is on a mission to make me not use Stop. That's never going to happen. My Stop button does exactly what I want, and I'm not going to change it.


Who has suggested that you cease doing what you are currently doing?

While there is no single button press that will result in the desired behavior, "Live TV" + 2 "Left"s does the job.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> BobCamp1 is a figment of my imagination?


Maybe he is a figment of everyone's imagination  (no offense Bob, just joking)



> Who has suggested that you cease doing what you are currently doing?


That's the implication with all these alternate sequences posted over and over.



> While there is no single button press that will result in the desired behavior, "Live TV" + 2 "Left"s does the job.


I realize that many multi-button sequences will do exactly what I want. But I have a single button already that does the job (no macros involved either).

TBH, most of the time I just use Pause anyway, or Back when I'm close to the end.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mdavej said:


> If I turn off the video window. It's off for everything, including live tv and for recordings I don't want to stop. I don't want to turn the video window on and off just to get my desired Stop behavior and to keep the window up when watching live or a recording I want to keep playing.
> 
> For the millionth time, with the video window visible, start playback on a new recording and press the Tivo button. IT DOESN'T STOP AT ALL. IT KEEPS PLAYING. That isn't what any sentient being in any universe would expect Stop to do. Stop would actually stop playing.
> 
> ...


Hit pause then the TiVo button. Then you don't need to worry about being dumped to live Tv and having a spoiler.
This is what I will sometimes do. I always use the preview window. I just wish it was available in every screen.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> That's the implication with all these alternate sequences posted over and over.


No, they're suggestions to people like bobcamp1 who are acting like the lack a of a "Stop" button is a major issue. The funny thing is, I doubt this would even be an issue at all if it weren't for the Preview window, which has even been around that long.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Hit pause then the TiVo button. Then you don't need to worry about being dumped to live Tv and having a spoiler.
> This is what I will sometimes do. I always use the preview window. I just wish it was available in every screen.


Don't tell me that zombies don't exist.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

It is a significant issue for me and probably anyone else limited on tuners. To have a tuner "dedicated" to live TV on the Bolt seems ridiculous to me with the distributed model TiVo advertises with their Minis.

If I'm recording with 2 tuners on my Bolt and not watching live TV, I should have 2 tuners available for my Minis. I should be able to hit a STOP button and know that my Bolt is no longer using a tuner for live TV.

It's OK to have workarounds and advice for people to work around the lack of a stop button, but hitting the TiVo button then SLOW sure is not as intuitive as STOP.

TiVo should consider adding a STOP button back in if that's the only way to intuitively stop streaming live TV. And, as detailed in this thread, there are certainly other common sense reasons too.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> It is a significant issue for me and probably anyone else limited on tuners. To have a tuner "dedicated" to live TV on the Bolt seems ridiculous to me with the distributed model TiVo advertises with their Minis.
> 
> If I'm recording with 2 tuners on my Bolt and not watching live TV, I should have 2 tuners available for my Minis. I should be able to hit a STOP button and know that my Bolt is no longer using a tuner for live TV.
> 
> ...


That's a complete misunderstanding of what is being asked for here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> That's a complete misunderstanding of what is being asked for here.


Eh, I wouldn't call it a complete misunderstanding at all; rather, it's an enhancement to what a 'Stop' function should do on a TiVo: don't just stop video playback, but immediately release the tuner for use by other devices, in the case of Live TV. (The need arising from a TiVo DVR seemingly holding a lock on a tuner even after the user has stopped watching Live TV.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Eh, I wouldn't call it a complete misunderstanding at all; rather, it's an enhancement to what a 'Stop' function should do on a TiVo: don't just stop video playback, but immediately release the tuner for use by other devices, in the case of Live TV. (The need arising from a TiVo DVR seemingly holding a lock on a tuner even after the user has stopped watching Live TV.)


It is a completely different issue.

This would open up a whole new barrel of worms.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> That's a complete misunderstanding of what is being asked for here.


Why is that? This thread is asking for a STOP button. When watching Live TV, what else would a STOP button do? It should at least stop playback and free up the tuner.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> Why is that? This thread is asking for a STOP button. When watching Live TV, what else would a STOP button do? It should at least stop playback and free up the tuner.


Nonsense.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> Nonsense.


lol


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> lol


*sigh*. Hit stop while watching live TV. Where do you go? TiVo Central? What's in the Video Window? Change your mind or come back later, from which Mini does it grab a tuner?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> *sigh*. Hit stop while watching live TV. Where do you go? TiVo Central?


Sure, TiVo central would be fine.



> What's in the Video Window?


No video window, because you hit stop so nothing is playing. Or a black video window - doesn't matter to me.



> Change your mind or come back later, from which Mini does it grab a tuner?


If no tuners are available, then it would tell you no tuners are available and give you a list of which tuners are doing what so you can choose what to kick.

I don't think these are difficult questions to answer.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> Sure, TiVo central would be fine.
> 
> No video window, because you hit stop so nothing is playing. Or a black video window - doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...


So, your contention is that there is enough demand for this feature to justify allocation of resources to implement it _*and*_ that you speak for all of them.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> So, your contention is that there is enough demand for this feature to justify allocation of resources to implement it and that you speak for all of them.


Yes, I believe it's well worth the effort to implement a STOP button. I also believe that the actions I described above are intuitive and common sense.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Kremlar said:


> Yes, I believe it's well worth the effort to implement a STOP button. I also believe that the actions I described above are intuitive and common sense.


My turn to lol.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I can't find the eject button on my TiVo remote.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I think this might fit the equivalent of STOP. While watching a recording...

1) Pause
2) Tivo Button (brings you to Tivo Central)
3) Slow (toggles the video window off)

To resume playing is also three button presses...

1) Slow (toggles video window back on)
2) Zoom (brings video window of recording back to full screen)
3) Pause or Play (resumes playing)

If this doesn't achieve STOP functionality, then I am unclear on what STOP functionality is. Of course toggling the preview window on/off is only necessary if you have it on. My Blu-ray, DVD, and VCR didn't/don't have a preview window. So STOP functionality with a device with a preview window seems undefined. What do DVRs with a preview window and a STOP button do? What happens to the preview window or what appears in it when STOP is pressed?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> What do DVRs with a preview window and a STOP button do? What happens to the preview window or what appears in it when STOP is pressed?


The preview window would disappear or would be black. If you want to go to TiVo Central without stopping playback of whatever you're watching you would hit the TiVo button.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That's exactly how Stop for live tv works on Windows media center. It frees the current tuner and dumps you back to the equivalent of TiVo Central. Would be nice if TiVo worked that way.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Kremlar said:


> Sure, TiVo central would be fine.
> 
> No video window, because you hit stop so nothing is playing. Or a black video window - doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...


That would be the intuitive way to handle it IMO.

I'm also coming from Windows Media Center so maybe my expectations are skewed based on that experience.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mdavej said:


> For the millionth time, with the video window visible, start playback on a new recording and press the Tivo button. IT DOESN'T STOP AT ALL. IT KEEPS PLAYING. That isn't what any sentient being in any universe would expect Stop to do. Stop would actually stop playing.


Sorry, although we just got a Roamio, I don't have a CableCard yet so nothing recorded to test with yet. So having the video window enabled changes how the TiVo button acts? If the video window is disabled, does the TiVo button act like it did on the older S3's which is to pause/stop the recording where you were last watching?

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I have no idea. My video window stays enabled. When you get your card, you can try every permutation of window state and button and let us know.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> Sorry, although we just got a Roamio, I don't have a CableCard yet so nothing recorded to test with yet. So having the video window enabled changes how the TiVo button acts? If the video window is disabled, does the TiVo button act like it did on the older S3's which is to pause/stop the recording where you were last watching?
> 
> Scott


With the preview window disabled, when you hit the TiVo button, you go to TiVo Central, but there's no preview window so it does have the effect of stopping the show you were watching. It does not, however, go back to the show menu so you can delete it, which is what I would expect a true stop button to do. The only difference is that the preview window in the upper right corner becomes another "suggested program" box when preview is turned off.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Can you all pause this thread for a minute, I need to go get a drink and some more popcorn....

OK, I'm back


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wscottcross said:


> With the preview window disabled, when you hit the TiVo button, you go to TiVo Central, but there's no preview window so it does have the effect of stopping the show you were watching. It does not, however, go back to the show menu so you can delete it, which is what I would expect a true stop button to do. The only difference is that the preview window in the upper right corner becomes another "suggested program" box when preview is turned off.


Great, that's what I want the TiVo button to do as it always has (and I have the preview windows disabled). 

But with the preview windows enabled the show keeps playing in the preview windows when you hit the TiVo button?

Scott


----------



## LKTRNX (2 d ago)

big0mike said:


> Am I nuts?
> 
> I've only had it hooked up a couple days and went to watch a taped show. I'd already seen it so I look at the remote for stop so I can delete it and there's not stop button. Haven't tried stop on my Harmony yet. It was charging just now so I'll find out if it works.
> 
> ...


Mike, I wanted to know the same thing! I called Tivo and they didn't know...I looked across the Web and nada.
The only way to stop the recording on the Tivo Edge remote is to press the Live TV button.
Yay!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LKTRNX said:


> Mike, I wanted to know the same thing! I called Tivo and they didn't know...I looked across the Web and nada.
> The only way to stop the recording on the Tivo Edge remote is to press the Live TV button.
> Yay!


read the replies to the message you quoted for your answer


----------

